
Coronavirus forces Italy to tighten lockdown - chefkoch
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus/coronavirus-forces-italy-to-tighten-lockdown-trump-to-address-u-s-crisis-idUSKBN20Y1RF
======
chefkoch
Italy forces all shops to close except supermarkets, pharmacies and drugstores
for at least two weeks. Rstaurants have to close also if they can't provide 1m
space between patrons.

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/11/italy-faces-
ca...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/11/italy-faces-calls-to-
close-everything-to-tackle-coronavirus)

------
mtmail
It was on the frontpage, twice.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22550623](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22550623)

The news cycle is saturated ("If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably
off-topic."
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html))

~~~
chefkoch
Ups, didn't see it on the front. My bad.

/e >Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless
they're evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or
disasters, or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's
probably off-topic.

So it doesn't seem to be off topic after all, or all COVID19 stories would be.

~~~
mtmail
IMHO indeed a lot are. About every 6th story, right now every 4th story, in
/newest is virus related in the last couple of days. One aim of hackernews is
to be the place to find stories that are outside the usual 24/7 breaking news
circle. Two hours ago it was Denmark closing schools with 200 comments
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22550108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22550108)
before Germany (Merkel) saying 70% of the country could be infected and when
Italy news broke an hours ago the quality of the discussion already suffered
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22550623](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22550623)
It's the top story on CNN and BBC news.

~~~
chefkoch
I see your point but on the other hand this is not the soccer world cup or
some tech event. It could evolve in a once in a lifetime outbreak and the 8th
largest economy of the world in essence partialy shutting down is something to
discuss with the hn crowd. Perhaps my view on this is a bit skewed as i could
drive to italy in two hours. If no one is intersted these stories arn't
upvoted enough to be visible.

